# Just bought my first pistol - HK45T



## dmcgill (Oct 23, 2014)

I've been doing a lot of research over the past few months on different pistols. I'm not an extremist/loyalist to any particular brand or caliber, I like what works well, is high quality, and an added bonus is something you don't see everyday at the range. Ever since coming into the Marine Corps and using/deploying with an HK carbine I came to really appreciate their quality components and attention to detail. It was because of that good experience that I wanted to check out their line of pistols for my own personal use. I wanted something with a threaded barrel as I intend to use this pistol as a home defense weapon in the future and in that application I prefer it to be suppressed. Most new pistols already come standard with a 1913 picatinny rail system so I can also mount a light/laser combo if I want to.

I'm a fan of the model 1911, as are a lot of people. First time I ever shot one I knew I would eventually buy one of my own. There are a TON to choose from and I'm still doing research on which 1911 is right for me. One thing that stood out immediately with this pistol in my hand is it's slim profile. It is comparable to a 1911, and that, for me, was very nice. Standard 10-round metal magazine +1 in the chamber so 11 rounds. You can also carry it cocked and locked like a 1911. It has a spring loaded mag release so it will never be stubborn, the mag flies out of this weapon, literally. Overall very happy with this gun so far.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 23, 2014)

Good choice.  I use the full size and compact versions as duty weapons; they rock. 

 Now go buy lots of ammo and shoot the hell out of it.  You're going to find out it's a tack driver.


----------



## Brill (Oct 23, 2014)

Fuckin' Daddy Warbucks right there!


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice, too bad H&K is getting ready to go tits up.

Buy spare parts.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 23, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Nice, too bad H&K is getting ready to go tits up.
> 
> Buy spare parts.



Can you elaborate?


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 23, 2014)

policemedic said:


> Can you elaborate?


Rumint off another site.

H&K Germany is in trouble, and there is some discussion over a buyout.

I'll PM you guys the website, pretty reliable.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 23, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Nice, too bad H&K is getting ready to go tits up.
> 
> Buy spare parts.



Implications of actually needing spare parts for HK's......


----------



## policemedic (Oct 23, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> Implications of actually needing spare parts for HK's......


 
Well, there's always changing detent plates if you want to switch variants.  Magazines, too.  Beyond that...


----------



## medicchick (Oct 23, 2014)

New o-rings but those are easy to find.  In the 11 years I've had/took over the Expert (and RP had it before I met him) I'm never had to change/fix anything.  That includes when we did comps at English Range.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 23, 2014)

dmcgill said:


> I've been doing a lot of research over the past few months on different pistols. I'm not an extremist/loyalist to any particular brand or caliber, I like what works well, is high quality, and an added bonus is something you don't see everyday at the range. Ever since coming into the Marine Corps and using/deploying with an HK carbine I came to really appreciate their quality components and attention to detail. It was because of that good experience that I wanted to check out their line of pistols for my own personal use. I wanted something with a threaded barrel as I intend to use this pistol as a home defense weapon in the future and in that application I prefer it to be suppressed. Most new pistols already come standard with a 1913 picatinny rail system so I can also mount a light/laser combo if I want to.
> 
> I'm a fan of the model 1911, as are a lot of people. First time I ever shot one I knew I would eventually buy one of my own. There are a TON to choose from and I'm still doing research on which 1911 is right for me. One thing that stood out immediately with this pistol in my hand is it's slim profile. It is comparable to a 1911, and that, for me, was very nice. Standard 10-round metal magazine +1 in the chamber so 11 rounds. You can also carry it cocked and locked like a 1911. It has a spring loaded mag release so it will never be stubborn, the mag flies out of this weapon, literally. Overall very happy with this gun so far.
> View attachment 11895


Did you buy it from an authorized  H&K dealer?


----------



## dmcgill (Oct 23, 2014)

medicchick said:


> New o-rings but those are easy to find.



The gun came with 5 spare o-rings.



SOWT said:


> Did you buy it from an authorized  H&K dealer?



Yes


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 23, 2014)

dmcgill said:


> Yes


$200.00 rebate, he give you the coupon?


----------



## 0699 (Oct 24, 2014)

dmcgill said:


> The gun came with 5 spare o-rings.


 
Funny, I didn't get spare parts with any of my Glocks...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 24, 2014)

That's because Glocks are like AK's. Accurate enough for marginally trained handlers, and disposable.

The o-rings are a wear part which is one of many reasons why an Expert or Tactical will embarass Glocks off the bench as well as in other. It doesn't NEED it, but it does make a minor difference.

You buy a USP Expert, you get a bunch of tools to adjust different things like travel stop, sights, bobbed hammer for IDPA box-fitting and a detent plate that let's you go from DA/SA to SAO.  Just changing that plate changes up how the gun runs... decocking, no decocking, DAO SAO DA/SA etc etc. Tactical's just a baby Expert anyway, and the fiscally correct solution IMHO... and we own both. The expert's due for some tuning up, I think it's a little beyond service life on the mainspring... considering that during the year prior to me PCS'ing I was in full practice mode for going for the walk-on tryouts the AMU held yearly for straphangers on the Bianchi cup team. Over 130k rounds through that pistol in the course of a year alone. Still scary accurate, and I prefer to stick with weapons across the board that are... a known, reliable, accurate platform lets the sole variable of performance be operator headspace and timing, not "is x part of my weapon jacked up".


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 24, 2014)

Rebate coupon.

http://www.slickguns.com/product/hk...e-all-models-usp-p30-hk45-mark23-mr-rifle-200

Originator of the H&K Story (not the place I first saw the story)

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2014/10/22/rumor-hk-usa-sold/


----------



## 0699 (Oct 24, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> That's because Glocks are like AK's. Accurate enough for marginally trained handlers, and disposable.
> 
> The o-rings are a wear part which is one of many reasons why an Expert or Tactical will embarass Glocks off the bench as well as in other. It doesn't NEED it, but it does make a minor difference.
> 
> You buy a USP Expert, you get a bunch of tools to adjust different things like travel stop, sights, bobbed hammer for IDPA box-fitting and a detent plate that let's you go from DA/SA to SAO.  Just changing that plate changes up how the gun runs... decocking, no decocking, DAO SAO DA/SA etc etc. Tactical's just a baby Expert anyway, and the fiscally correct solution IMHO... and we own both. The expert's due for some tuning up, I think it's a little beyond service life on the mainspring... considering that during the year prior to me PCS'ing I was in full practice mode for going for the walk-on tryouts the AMU held yearly for straphangers on the Bianchi cup team. Over 130k rounds through that pistol in the course of a year alone. Still scary accurate, and I prefer to stick with weapons across the board that are... a known, reliable, accurate platform lets the sole variable of performance be operator headspace and timing, not "is x part of my weapon jacked up".


 
Awesome.  Thank you.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 24, 2014)

Very nice pistol.  Congratulations!


----------



## dmcgill (Oct 24, 2014)

SOWT said:


> $200.00 rebate, he give you the coupon?



Starts November 1.



Viper1 said:


> Very nice pistol.  Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## Etype (Oct 24, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> That's because Glocks are like AK's. Accurate enough for marginally trained handlers, and disposable.
> 
> The o-rings are a wear part which is one of many reasons why an Expert or Tactical will embarass Glocks off the bench as well as in other.



Too bad HKs don't embarrass those disposable Glocks in USPSA or IDPA.   OHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIT!!!! SICK BURN!!!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 24, 2014)

So who's running a stock out the box glock in USPSA or IDPA?


----------



## Etype (Oct 24, 2014)

Who's running a stock anything in IDPA or USPSA?  Even most C class production shooters have a little something different on their guns.


----------



## dmcgill (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the input guys, next question, who makes solid pistol suppressors? I want to start researching that.


----------



## Etype (Oct 28, 2014)

dmcgill said:


> ... who makes solid pistol suppressors? I want to start researching that.


Glock + AAC


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 28, 2014)

Do you happen to have an iphone, because I think you're about to start talking about that and your Mac too.


----------



## dmcgill (Oct 29, 2014)

Just received my pistol and mag holsters today from OTG Concepts.


----------



## dmcgill (Oct 30, 2014)

Went to the gun shop to buy more ammo, came home with this...cannot wait to get it home this weekend and use it.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 30, 2014)

Ah steel poppers, how I hate you.  I took a face full of shrapnel at English Range from an asshole shooting them too close.  I did get to see how well Oakley protect eyes though.


----------



## dmcgill (Oct 30, 2014)

medicchick said:


> Ah steel poppers, how I hate you.  I took a face full of shrapnel at English Range from an asshole shooting them too close.  I did get to see how well Oakley protect eyes though.



Jesus. Hope you're alright. How close was he shooting to them?


----------



## medicchick (Oct 30, 2014)

dmcgill said:


> Jesus. Hope you're alright. How close was he shooting to them?


Oh I'm fine, it was 10ish years ago and thankfully most of the wounds were shallow.  He was 2-3 meters to my right and he had them about the same distance away (way too close for most targets anyway).  English range did/does have a rule that you have to be at the empty end for that exact reason.  The guys there loved me anyway (thin at the time, big books and I'd shoot in a skirt, tank top and high heeled sandals...lol) and banned him.  This is a Ft Benning range and they threatened to contact his CO too.


----------

